# Need small piece of metal bent



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a piece of. 16 ga steel that's 10 inches wide and I need a 90 bent 3-1/2 inches from the end. It's for my trolling motor bracket. Anyone have a met break they can do this in? I do not have access to one anymore. Call or text. 251-978-7954. Bobby


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Pensacola Metal Fab next to Home Depot on 9 mile rd. Great folks.


----------

